# 2000 Altima Hissing Noise & Pulling



## nickcasa (Jun 18, 2004)

While driving my 2000 Altima with 67K on it, I will get a hissing noise from the passenger side engine compartment for about 1-2 seconds and the car will pull to the right. It sounds like a gas escaping or something, I always use the AC so could this be the compressor or something? It happens about once an hour or so while driving, other than that the car is great, no problems at all. I'm scared to take it to a dealer or a shop and they'll look at me like im nuts and wanna rape me on the price. Any starting point someone could give me would be great. 

PS I slammed the driver side door one time hard and the piece broke off that holds the door open, so right now when i let go of the door it closes on you, and does not stop at a halfway point, any clues to fix this??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would take it in and have the dealer do a diagnostic/estimate on it. I would say that is worth an hour charge to find out a bit more. Right now I don't have much but you might check the tire for bumps or bulges anywhere on it because it may have a tread separation which may be part of the pull. If you have a tire warranty I would take it in to the tire store and at least have the tires checked in association with a rotation to see if the pull goes away.

Troy


----------



## nickcasa (Jun 18, 2004)

*Tires...*



KA24Tech said:


> I would take it in and have the dealer do a diagnostic/estimate on it. I would say that is worth an hour charge to find out a bit more. Right now I don't have much but you might check the tire for bumps or bulges anywhere on it because it may have a tread separation which may be part of the pull. If you have a tire warranty I would take it in to the tire store and at least have the tires checked in association with a rotation to see if the pull goes away.
> 
> Troy


The tires are new so I know it is not that, besides, it did this on the other tires I was having, I'm thinking power steering or the ac compressor, any other opinions or advice would be great...

Nick


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

check all the engine mounts to see if they are good? It may sound weird but I have seen bad ones cause drivetrain and control problems. 
Also is the P/S leaking or do you know if the car has been bumped on the passenger side.?. and check to see if the steering rack is centered by turning it lock to lock and then going back half way to see if the steering wheel is back to center. If it is off then the car will always think it is turning and have pressure in one direction causing a pull.

Troy


----------



## KCDRMN95 (Jul 19, 2004)

*hissing*

with my altima it was the a/c belt needed replacing.
replace belt and make sure that the tension is right.





keith
:givebeer:


----------

